# Buying a used aquariums



## sketty55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there. I'm in the market for buying an aquarium and I've noticed a significant amount of used tanks and complete setups that are available on kijiji and craigslist, etc. Based on the cost savings over buying a new package, it certainly is tempting. What are some of the things to look for when buying a used setup?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Scratches, cracks, chipping on the edge, peeling on the silicon, significant bowing in the middle when filled with water.
If the structure is fine, the bigger question is more on how are you going to clean it.
You need to nuke/sterilize the setup before you start it up.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

If you're looking at used tanks, first look at the price compared to a new one, then look at the physical condition of the tank and if possible see the tank filled with water and running and that is your best bet to check for leaks, cracks or scratches....

The same applies for accessories like filters, air pump, lights etc.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually check Buy & Sell section of this forum. You can get very good deal there very cheap. For example Fish_Man sells right now one of his tanks in mint condition very cheap. I bought from him before and my tanks running perfectly without any sanitation.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25290


----------

